# Is It True???



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That The Supreme Cat Show maybe "no more" soon?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i dunno, sorry. hope not


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I found this so not sure if this helps at all,*

GCCF Supreme Cat Show


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The National Cat Club have proposed a motion at the next council meeting and it would appear to be aimed at undermining confidence in the Supreme Show.

Nothing has been decided but if we all write to our cat clubs urging them to support the Supreme show we can hope our voices will be reflected in the vote of the delegates.

I would hope that something of this magnitude would be put back to the clubs to vote on anyway ......


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Those who like the Supreme should write to their cat clubs in support of its continuation.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, have logged onto another chat site and learnt that scrapping it was not on the agenda - it is possible that the Supreme may be moved to the spring rather than in late November from 2010 - sounds like there will be no 2009 November show but there will be a spring show in 2010. Maybe someone who is well informed can advise.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I think the chance of a vote going in the NCC's favour is about as remote as us having a white Christmas!!!!



Soupie said:


> The National Cat Club have proposed a motion at the next council meeting and it would appear to be aimed at undermining confidence in the Supreme Show.
> 
> Nothing has been decided but if we all write to our cat clubs urging them to support the Supreme show we can hope our voices will be reflected in the vote of the delegates.
> 
> I would hope that something of this magnitude would be put back to the clubs to vote on anyway ......


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I don't think anything has been decided at all re. the date. There have been discussions at previous GCCF Council meetings around dates, but I think things depend to a large extent on how this year's Supreme goes and how much loss it makes. Financial matters do need to be taken into consideration no matter how much we all want the show to continue! It cannot go on indefinitely at a huge loss.



Rraa said:


> Well, have logged onto another chat site and learnt that scrapping it was not on the agenda - it is possible that the Supreme may be moved to the spring rather than in late November from 2010 - sounds like there will be no 2009 November show but there will be a spring show in 2010. Maybe someone who is well informed can advise.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I don't think anything has been decided at all re. the date. There have been discussions at previous GCCF Council meetings around dates, but I think things depend to a large extent on how this year's Supreme goes and how much loss it makes. Financial matters do need to be taken into consideration no matter how much we all want the show to continue! It cannot go on indefinitely at a huge loss.


How can they be loosing money? they charge us enough for stuff!!! Can't they raise the entry fee? I Wouldn't mind paying more. Or, move to a cheaper venue even if we can't all have double pens.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

The Supreme has never done more than break even or make a small profit - for the last few years it's run at a considerable loss. When Pedigree pulled out of all cat show support / sponsorship about 5 (?) years ago, that was a heavy blow to the Supreme and another comparable sponsor has never been found. Th entry fee is already £35, more than any other show to my knowledge - if it was much higher then people would be put off entering, which is the opposite of what we want. The show committee have looked at alternative venues in the past and there is simply nothing large enough, apart from the NEC, Earls Court, or the Scottish exhibition centre. In addition to the size, a venue needs good road, rail and air links. The possibility of not having double pens has been mentioned, I think we need to wait and see how things go this year before speculating on the future.



fluffypurrs said:


> How can they be loosing money? they charge us enough for stuff!!! Can't they raise the entry fee? I Wouldn't mind paying more. Or, move to a cheaper venue even if we can't all have double pens.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would be sad to see The Supreme go but I think they have to be practical. It has declined over the past 10 years that I have visited. I think they could probably get away with two halls rather than the three they have now as there is loads of space these days between all the sections/stalls etc. 

It used to be held at Bingley Hall Show Ground I believe - wouldn't that be big enough now seeing as the entries are well down? I wouldn't be in favour of them upping the entry fee as it would put a lot of people off - it already being £10 per person plus your parking is around £8.00. 

It is a shame they cannot find a sponsor - if Crufts can have one why can't the Supreme?!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> I would be sad to see The Supreme go but I think they have to be practical. It has declined over the past 10 years that I have visited. I think they could probably get away with two halls rather than the three they have now as there is loads of space these days between all the sections/stalls etc.
> 
> It used to be held at Bingley Hall Show Ground I believe - wouldn't that be big enough now seeing as the entries are well down? I wouldn't be in favour of them upping the entry fee as it would put a lot of people off - it already being £10 per person plus your parking is around £8.00.
> 
> It is a shame they cannot find a sponsor - if Crufts can have one why can't the Supreme?!!


They must take a fortune on the £10 entry cos its always packed with visitors not to mention the price of each catalogue at £7 when I last went, but then again I expect the venue costs a fortune to hire out


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it was £10 last year!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you mean for the catalogue Fluff? I refused to buy one when they were £7.00  Would buy one if I was entering though I expect


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes the catalog.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Unfortunately it is very expensive to hire the NEC, we need more people to visit, there's all sorts there this year, even cat agility and a talk on cat first aid, so it looks like it should be an interesting show.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've convinced for people to come and me my boyfriend and 2 cats. Might be able to get more people to come. Don't like cat agility was at a tica show once and it's a bit too "american" as the cats looked a bit freaked out!  though maybe it depends on the cat.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the show management do a great job there and it must be a nightmare organising such a huge show but it seems the exhibitors and visitors have gotten less and less each year and maybe it;s time to go back to basics (a slightly smaller and cheaper venue - for both exhibitors and visits!) and work back up again. I wouldn't buy a catalogue even when I exhibited (well, I did the first year but not after as £10 is way too dear).

It is a good show but I think perhaps needs a complete rethink!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am afraid I have to confess we have spent £60 on our entry etc to the supreme.
That is an entry pass for my oh and 2 kids ( little one is free) plus a catalogue plus show fee, and no I am not made of money but when I filled out the form and saw the total the fact that it was for the supreme made me think it is a once a year ( possibly once in a lifetime) opportunity and I am just so pleased to be going.
It would be so sad if it had to go - I don't know why some of the cat food manufacturers don't want to help out in any way regarding sponsorship, they would get loads of advertising and publicity.

I for one hope it doesn't dissapear and I am really looking forward to going for the first time this year - plus all the kids are really excited.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the price is good. I think I paid £87 or something but I don't care


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What would help raise the show's profile would be if they could get a TV company interested in doing say a half hour show on it. If they can show 4 days of Crufts I can't see why they can't give us 30 minutes of the Supreme!!


----------

